# Gold Xingu?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Just got him .... Gold Xingu?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats what it looks like to me but im no expert


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

is there anyway you can get a better side shot of him?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one nice fish you got there









I haven't seen many rhoms with such bright and extensive yellow coloration!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

nice first time i saw a rhom with so much yellow/gold


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUps i think its a GX


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

yea looks liek it to me i love the coloration







on that good pick up may i ask where you got that?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That is a very BEAUTIFUL fish you got there. AWESOME pick up.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Man, nice xingu


----------

